# Porsche museum - Stuttgart



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

Hi Folks

Went to France & Germany for Christmas, thought this may be of interest for others.

We went to the Porsche Museum just outside of Stuttgart.
If you have Garmin Sat Nav, the built in co-ordinates are for the old museum, keep on the main road drive another 200m and the new one is near a roundabout... you can't miss it.

Here is the google maps

Cars have to pay to park, MH parking is FREE 8O in the coach car park [the area to the left of the A & B pegs on the map... with a yellow lorry... above the word Otto-Dur-Strasse.]

We did the museum in the morning left the truck there [gates locked at 6.3-pm] and then caught the metro [10€ for all day zone 1 & 2 Ticket for 2 people] and then did the Mercedes Museum also [will post later].

To cut a long story short, we arrived at 4am after having some noisy yobs spoil our sleep so we parked [for a sleep] a bit further down the road where the Otto-Dur-Strasse bends, there is a large car-park [side of a train track! It was empty, FOC and hassle free! didn't even hear the trains!]

The museum is excellent, the design is brilliant. It's 8€ for a ticket you have to pay for the extra audio guide, we didn't bother... everything is in English & German.

The design of cars and the architecture is excellent.
The metro is behind the museum it's very easy to get into Stuttgart centre [10/15 mins].

There are interactive displays where you move the screen to navigate, movies to watch how they build Porsche etc.

Here is the Porsche Museum website.

Wilse


----------

